# A couple ducks and fifty bucks



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Went out this morning to kick off the new year right. Normally I always go coyote hunting on new years day, but a buddy talked me into some duck hunting on his place. I am not a big duck hunter, but thought it might be fun. Got out of the truck to below zero temps in the Uintah basin. After shooting some greenheads that were dive-bombing any open water, a coyote came right into one of our sets and I smacked it at 30 yards with a load of #4 steel. Win-win. I jumped through all the predator incentive program hoops, so we'll see if they really give me $50.00 tomorrow. Cheers and happy new year!----SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like a good way to start off the new year!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here is a pic of the Coyote. After I shot her, she ran across the frozen river and jumped into a hole in the ice. Luckily, the water was only a foot deep and submerged her rear end before she expired. Being that the air temp was a balmy -8, she froze pretty solid causing the wet hair on her tail to freeze against the skin making it look like she had the tail of an english pointer. Don't know why she ran and jumped in the only small spot of open water, but I guess that a load of #4 steel in your head and neck can affect your judgement.---SS


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

sweet, you'll have to let us know how the bounty goes


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> Don't know why she ran and jumped in the only small spot of open water, but I guess that a load of #4 steel in your head and neck can affect your judgement.---SS


I would have to agree! Congrats again on putting one down! I'm working up some 22-250 loads to hopefully use on a coyote here soon. Sounds like I may just need to try duck hunting a bit more


----------

